# Trouble finding work in Brisbane for more than six months



## skipperydoo (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all, 

I moved from Germany to Brisbane together with my partner last year in May. I am on a partner visa (still with temporary status). Somehow I am not able to find work. My English is quite good, I have tertiary education ( Business Administration & International Marketing), I have relevant working experience and I am sending out application after application. At the moment I am up to around 110 applications (mainly for job ads on seek) and I have been to two interviews so far, but did not get the job in the end. This is a quite frustrating for me, because I really want to get a job and start working here. I was hoping that it would not take this long to get a job. I heard that it is not a good time on the job market at the moment. I had a phone call for a pre telephone interview and the guy told me that he received 150 applications for the job ad within 1 day. Still this situation is very frustrating. 

I was just wondering: Does anybody else have these problems? Does anyone has any tipps what else I could do or had/has a similar experience? Any thoughts on that are highly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

A lot of people have this issue, including my partner. Most people end up getting jobs in something that isn't within their field eg waiting tables, factory work etc etc until they get a permanent visa. My partner spent over a year trying to find a job in the legal industry.

I'd also look at other websites besides seek. 

Australian employers are big on local experience - try looking for a volunteering job in your field, that will go a long way to helping you find a paid position. 

Otherwise unfortunately it's really hard for people on temp visas. There are just too many people applying for jobs so employers can pick and choose - and they will always choose citizens/PR over people with temp visas.

Not sure if your giving info about your visa status in your resume? My partner didn't in the end, he waited until the interview so he could explain in more depth his plans to live in Australia etc etc


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd also be using LinkedIn for job searches and ensure your profile is on the site is up-to-date, if you're not using it already. According to some sources, up to 80% of jobs aren't advertised, so in addition to trying to get your resume through applicant tracking systems, its can be about who you know, not necessarily what you know. Use LinkedIn to expand your network, join groups linked to your areas of expertise, reach out to companies you want to work for, and make connections with people who already work there.


----------

